# Gun stock wood filler advise.. please.



## Big7 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dad is working on his Grandaddy's old Parker
wabbit ear double.

A few areas need to be filled for cosmetics
on the butt stock. Forearm is fine.

He will be using oil, not stain to finish
and he is very good at it.

So.. The question is:

Do you have a particular brand or any recommendation
as far as a filler putty?

Staining that small area will be fine.
Just needs to be able to take the oil.

Many Thanks!


----------



## WGSNewnan (Mar 8, 2015)

I often times remove the recoil pad and scavenge donor wood for inlays or for making custom fillers using saw dust with an adhesive.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 8, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> I often times remove the recoil pad and scavenge donor wood for inlays or for making custom fillers using saw dust with an adhesive.



He's working that route.

Since it's walnut, he's trying it out with a heart
of red oak.. just to see.

There is 1 black walnut the next county over.
Bout' 30 miles from our town.
May have to go get a lil' off of it.

What kinda glue do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 9, 2015)

Big 7, you or any of your neighbors planning to come to Trackrock for the Hammer-in? I'll give you a chunk of walnut to play with. I've got plenty - dark and light.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Anvil Head said:


> Big 7, you or any of your neighbors planning to come to Trackrock for the Hammer-in? I'll give you a chunk of walnut to play with. I've got plenty - dark and light.



Thanks VERY much for the offer.

I'll PM you if I get to go. If not,
might get you to meet me in the swap-n-sell.

Maybe I have something you need.
We can just mail each other some "goodies".
Got a little of just about everything.

I just can't seem to come up with the right glue or putty.

Thought I hit pay dirt last night at wallyworld.
Color matched and all..........
Got home and the fine print says will not harden. 

Need something like JB Weld that will bond sawdust
or just fill in small defects. Has to be able to take stain or oil finish.

Thanks again for offering the wood.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.

After much duress... 

Found some DAP Plastic Wood.

Already colored, will stain or take oil,
can be drilled, filed, sanded (probably tapped, with caution
for a heli-coil or something if needed)

Sad thing is, I used this years ago and simply forgot
what it was and/or if still available.

Recon that happens when you got half-timers..
half the time.  

Anyhooo.... That's what you use in this situation.
And for the under-belly stuff that is questionable,
use THIS:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/191426468665
Just a pic and discription. Available at Home Depot
for $10.96 a pint and there several verities.

This gets down in the pre-rot or softer wood and hardens
as well as seals.

It it petroleum based and with push through and 
cut in with (Dad's) Grandaddy's oil. In this case would be my Great Grandaddy.

Feel like we good to go now. 

Dropped this off at Pop's while ago.
He was tickled pink!


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 10, 2015)

Tell him to use a little extra it does shrink a little. Used some way back when but didn't like it all that much. Think I was trying to fill to big a void in some very light oak. Just didn't look right to me. Did set up real solid in the can (somebody didn't get the lid on tight). 
Sounds like a "fit" for your Pop though.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Anvil Head..

He took a piece of red oak and drilled holes, 
knocked dents, etc..

He is very cautious.
So.. the can says sets in 15 mins.. that to him means
at least a day.

He says it looks good and is plenty hard.
I have not seen it yet. Maybe tomorrow, I'll get a peek.

He said he would have the test piece sanded by the time I get home from work.
 So, after I get home and change, he's about three miles from my house.

Should know something by about 7:00 pm tomorrow.

I will keep you guys posted.

THANKS AGAIN to everyone for the help and responses.
Much appreciated!


----------

